# Can someone tell me how I'd go about changing my account name please.



## GunzOfNavarone (Aug 25, 2016)

When I created an account on here a couple of weeks ago, I put my full name instead of a nickname, not realising it would act as my username, and it looks a bit daft. 

Can I request a name change please ? 

I've tried messaging admin but it says I don't have the privileges to do so, so thought I'd ask here. 

Thanks !


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello Gavin,

You should try PMing a supervisor, as well as perhaps trying to PM the other admin of the site.
You can see a full list of the supervising and administrating staff from this list: http://gbatemp.net/staff/

Hope this helps and good luck getting your name changed!


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Aug 25, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Hello Gavin,
> 
> You should try PMing a supervisor, as well as perhaps trying to PM the other admin of the site.
> You can see a full list of the supervising and administrating staff from this list: http://gbatemp.net/staff/
> ...



Hi, 

Thanks for the help but when I try to do that, I get the following : 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll PM them to take a look at this thread !


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2016)

Gavin Solloway said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the help but when I try to do that, I get the following :
> 
> Any ideas ?


Hmm, well I have heard of recent renovations to newcomers' accounts that do not let you have access to the PM feature until you have a certain number of posts. (10, I think? Maybe more.)

Try leaving a message on their profile if all else fails. Alternatively, they will take a look at this thread and PM you themselves.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 25, 2016)

@Sicklyboy maybe you can help


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 25, 2016)

Well never mind about that Xenon just tagged him!


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Aug 25, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'll PM them to take a look at this thread !



Thanks for this !! I appreciate it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel said:


> Hmm, well I have heard of recent renovations to newcomers' accounts that do not let you have access to the PM feature until you have a certain number of posts. (10, I think? Maybe more.)
> 
> Try leaving a message on their profile if all else fails. Alternatively, they will take a look at this thread and PM you themselves.



I was wondering whether it was something like this. - Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 25, 2016)

What nick would you like?


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Aug 25, 2016)

T-hug said:


> What nick would you like?



GunzOfNavarone if it's available. If not GunsOfNavarone or you can add 22 to the end of either. 

Thanks !


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks like T-hug was here first


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Looks like T-hug was here first


Oh snap, terminator Raulpica was slacking off? 
Get that head in the game, you want that promotion do ya? 
Next he will be doing your job, and you will be doing his, writing front page news, with pictures like spider man.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh snap, terminator Raulpica was slacking off?
> Get that head in the game, you want that promotion do ya?


Luckily enough I'm not always home 

I'm already killing the moderation charts


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Luckily enough I'm not always home
> 
> I'm already killing the moderation charts


You wear that medal of honor with pride. You make Captian america look like a scrub. You don't even need a shield, you don't even work for shield, but you might as well start with that reputation. Ahh marvel jokes. 

You gonna be all like "TEMPERS ASSEMBLE!"


----------



## Melly Pix (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh gosh, is it really possible to change old usernames?
I made this account long ago with this username, but I really find it demeaning now that I've grown up.
Is there any possible way change my username?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

Zeldamoron said:


> Oh gosh, is it really possible to change old usernames?
> I made this account long ago with this username, but I really find it demeaning now that I've grown up.
> Is there any possible way change my username?


@raulpica 

Got a job to do.


----------



## LeifEricson (Aug 25, 2016)

Zeldamoron said:


> Oh gosh, is it really possible to change old usernames?
> I made this account long ago with this username, but I really find it demeaning now that I've grown up.
> Is there any possible way change my username?



Yes, typically by PM'ing a moderator. In this case OP is a new member and there's new PM restrictions apparently. Changed mine a few months back that way.

EDIT: Of course, there's a mod right in this thread, so a mod should be easy to find....


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2016)

Zeldamoron said:


> Oh gosh, is it really possible to change old usernames?
> I made this account long ago with this username, but I really find it demeaning now that I've grown up.
> Is there any possible way change my username?


Sure, go ahead and request one.

We can only do name-changes for people with a small number of posts, before everyone starts going crazy.


----------



## Melly Pix (Aug 25, 2016)

"Melly Pix" please :3


----------



## Chary (Aug 25, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Sure, go ahead and request one.
> 
> We can only do name-changes for people with a small number of posts, before everyone starts going crazy.


So it'd be too late for me to, huh? ;O;  jk i love my name


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Aug 25, 2016)

When I created an account on here a couple of weeks ago, I put my full name instead of a nickname, not realising it would act as my username, and it looks a bit daft. 

Can I request a name change please ? 

I've tried messaging admin but it says I don't have the privileges to do so, so thought I'd ask here. 

Thanks !


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2016)

Melly Pix said:


> "Melly Pix" please :3


Done 



Chary said:


> So it'd be too late for me to, huh? ;O;  jk i love my name


Indeed ;O;


----------



## Melly Pix (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks Raulpica!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

Why not just open a name change request theread, pin it to the top of the introduction page maybe, and have all moderators follow it? 

That way all mods can be notified if anyone with low post can do something about it since thet have very limited options.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why not just open a name change request theread, pin it to the top of the introduction page maybe, and have all moderators follow it?
> 
> That way all mods can be notified if anyone with low post can do something about it since thet have very limited options.


Because it's on a per-case basis, and last time we had one, people went crazy and shit happened.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Because it's on a per-case basis, and last time we had one, people went crazy and shit happened.


I see, good point. I didn't know that was a thing. So sorry to hear that. 
Leave it to someone to ruin a good thing.


----------

